

Man uses first-class plane ticket to eat free for a year - wslh
http://nypost.com/2014/01/29/man-uses-first-class-plane-ticket-to-eat-free-for-a-year/

======
wslh
It seems the world hunger issue was solved in some regions and nobody noticed
the solution except this man.

